# [solved] openssl downgrade to 1.0.1o - what to rebuild ?

## toralf

Downgraded yesterday to stable version and run into this :

```
$ cd ~/devel/linux; git pull; echo; git remote update stable

git-remote-https: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/libcurl.so.4: undefined symbol: SSL_CTX_set_alpn_protos

Fetching stable

git-remote-https: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/libcurl.so.4: undefined symbol: SSL_CTX_set_alpn_protos

error: Could not fetch stable

```

A "revdep-rebuild -- --ask" showed nothing. Therefore I'm wondering how to get the affected package list (and furthermore, why such an ABI breakage would benefit from subslots ?)Last edited by toralf on Mon Jun 15, 2015 2:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

You can try 

```
# revdep-rebuild --library libssl.so.1.0.0
```

Failing that, maybe 

```
# revdep-rebuild --library libcurl.so.4
```

----------

## toralf

Thx - that was it.

----------

